# Installing Large App On SD Card



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an LG Extravert 2 smartphone with Verizon. It has 4gb internal, about 2gb is used for system and after apps I've left with less than 1.5gb roughly.

I have a 16gb micro sd card in my phone. I'd like to install Hearthstone app (about 2gb) to the card so I can play it on my phone. How do I do this?

I've run hearthstone on this phone before. After a factory reset it had just enough storage for the app and it's updates, however recently there was a hearthstone update and it gives me an error, not enough storage if using an external card make sure you have read write permissions or something to that extend. 

I can even install the app on my phone but when I start it up it starts the updates and gives me this error. I've run it on my phone before, I can't fathom you're not capable of running large apps from an external card because that would sorta defeat the purpose of adding storage right?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Currently, IMHO, running programs from an SD card should only happen if the SD card is being used as read only. SD cards have a lifetime of about 100,000 write cycles which is great when using it for photography but may well not be good enough if you are constantly writing data to the card whilst running an application. 

I am not aware of how this might affect your particular application but it might well be worth keeping in mind that your card might die unexpectedly and the possible reason why.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Applications are always installed onto the phone, additional SD cards are used for storage of music, videos, photos, etc.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> Currently, IMHO, running programs from an SD card should only happen if the SD card is being used as read only. SD cards have a lifetime of about 100,000 write cycles which is great when using it for photography but may well not be good enough if you are constantly writing data to the card whilst running an application.
> 
> I am not aware of how this might affect your particular application but it might well be worth keeping in mind that your card might die unexpectedly and the possible reason why.


I wouldn't have a problem with the card being read only for the game. However this doesn't answer my OP question of how to do this. 



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Applications are always installed onto the phone, additional SD cards are used for storage of music, videos, photos, etc.


Understood but they can be used for storage beyond that to my knowledge. So here's what I did. Since the game installs but crashes when it tries to update due to space, I installed game, moved it entirely to SD card in APP>settings for hearthstone, then ran it and it updated fine.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you found the way to do it ...

as for "not answering your original question" Sorry but I think it was correct to advise you of possible consequences of your actions.

I don't use "smart phones" and have no experience with them .. I just hope that the directory / card where the installation sits doesn't also get used a the temporary storage area for the application. Logically it shouldn't but you never know.

:wave:


----------

